# [V] MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC



## Lurelein (21. Februar 2012)

Ja ich verkaufe hier eine MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC 1GB. Der Kauf war im Juli 2011 und hat somit noch Garantie. Die Rechnung wird mit der Karte mitgeschickt, gekauft wurde sie bei Alternate. 

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/MSI/N560GTX-Ti_Twin_Frozr_II-OC/807036/?

Preis 120€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Lurelein (22. Februar 2012)

aktualisiert


----------



## Lurelein (23. Februar 2012)

verkauft


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (7. März 2012)

Verkauft bedeutet aber nur: Du hast das Geld erhalten von mir, ich jedoch die Grafikkarte bisher nicht.

Auf Mails über das Forum keine Reaktion.

Ich gebe Dir noch 2 Tage Dich bei mir zu melden.


----------



## Kreon (7. März 2012)

Er hat sich das letzte mal vor ner Woche hier eingeloggt. Hast du sonst keine weiteren Kontaktdaten?
Ich hoffe mal für dich, dass sich das ganze hier noch auflöst. Der Preis war ja nicht schlecht, bin auch fast in Versuchung geraten!


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (20. März 2012)

Sei froh, dass Du es nicht gemacht hast. Habe bisher weder Geld noch Karte.


----------



## Sajonara-Nightman (20. März 2012)

Darum keine normale Überweisung, lieber auf Paypal zurückgreifen oder bar zahlen, leider ist es so das man sehr oft an Arschgeigen gerät die sowas machen...


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (29. März 2012)

Gestern habe ich mein Geld vom Verkäufer zurück erhalten - nach über einem Monat.


----------



## Sajonara-Nightman (30. März 2012)

Hat er sich irgendwie dazu geäussert?


----------



## Batze (20. April 2012)

Wenigstens hat er die Kohle zurückgeschickt.


Er sollte aber hier unbedingt Stellung zu diesem Verhalten abgeben.
Mit über 600 postings ist er ja wohl auch kein Unbekannter.


----------

